
Unikernels with OPS running is faster and more secure than Docker Containers - majikarp
https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/unikernels-faster-than-docker-container#.XHlu7Kgcqc8.hackernews
======
KAKAN
It looks cool. Will try it sometime.

Anyways, here are some better links which won't pressurize your eyes as much
as the original article:

[https://nanovms.gitbook.io/ops/faq](https://nanovms.gitbook.io/ops/faq)

[https://nanovms.gitbook.io/ops/](https://nanovms.gitbook.io/ops/)

And, here: code examples:
[https://nanovms.gitbook.io/ops/examples](https://nanovms.gitbook.io/ops/examples)

